# On 457 VISA working from home country for 4 months



## On457visa (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi,

I am on 457 VISA which was approved on September 2016 and is valid for 4 years. I am planning to work from my home country for 4 months ; while I will be getting the Australian salary. I work in IT so I do not need to be physically in office to do my tasks. My employer have agreed for me to work from my home country for 4 months. So just wanted to check , if there will be any issue in doing this from the the point of view of immigration, labor laws or will there any issue while returning back from to Australia in January ? Will appreciate your thoughts and insights.

Thanks


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

On457visa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on 457 VISA which was approved on September 2016 and is valid for 4 years. I am planning to work from my home country for 4 months ; while I will be getting the Australian salary. I work in IT so I do not need to be physically in office to do my tasks. My employer have agreed for me to work from my home country for 4 months. So just wanted to check , if there will be any issue in doing this from the the point of view of immigration, labor laws or will there any issue while returning back from to Australia in January ? Will appreciate your thoughts and insights.
> 
> Thanks


You'd probably get more replies if you posted this on the visa and immigration board


----------



## GetTaxSolutions (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi, there should not be any problems with Immigration or other authorities in terms of your visa validity as long as your Australian tax affairs are in line with ATO. Deriving income form Austtalian source means you have the obligation submitting income tax return in Australia even though you're located abroad. The other thing to consider is probably your residential status but that is again connected with your income tax return obligations at the end of the tax year.
Hope the information will be useful.
Cheers


----------



## northwesterninstitute (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello, 

Best to speak with a migration agency regarding this. They will be able to guide you step by step. 
Let me know if you need contacts. 

Regards,


----------

